
Where Is Pizza Most Expensive (and Cheapest) in America? - katiey
https://priceonomics.com/where-is-pizza-the-most-expensive-and-cheapest-in/
======
Dowwie
Hoboken, New Jersey may have the most pizza per capita of any city in the
United States. You can try most of the pizza spectrum there, and aside from
the franchises it's real pizza -- made on premises.

